# Komplette Wasserkühlung für gpu und cpu Hilfe



## SoulHunter3 (13. Juli 2016)

*Komplette Wasserkühlung für gpu und cpu Hilfe*

Hallo,

Ich bräuchte Hilfe beim Thema Wasserkühlung. 
Und zwar wollte ich gerne eine komplette Wasserkühlung für Graka und CPU. Ich wollte fragen ob mir da jemand helfen bzw beraten könnte. 

Hardware ist noch nicht ganz fertig da ich mir bei der Graka und Gehäuse nicht sicher bin.

Aber ansonsten habe ich bereits
CPU: Amd Fx-6300
Mainboard: Gigabyte 970A-DS3P
Ram: 8gb DDR3 1600Mhz
1TB HDD von Western Digital
120gb SSD Samsung 830

Grafikkarte bin ich mir noch nicht schlüssig was ich nehmen soll, ich schwanke zwischen der GTX 970 und der R9 390. Hab mir auch schon die Rx 480 angesehen, weiß allerdings nicht was ich davon halten soll. Was meint ihr?

Gehäuse tendiere ich bisher her zu dem: 65874 - Corsair Carbide Clear 600C mit
Hab mir aber auch von Phanteks ein paar angesehn, welche ich wiederum nicht schlecht finde.

Welche Seite könntet ihr mir auch empfehlen für die WaKü?


----------



## Pelle0095 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Komplette Wasserkühlung für gpu und cpu Hilfe*

Moin
Bitte das Budget nur für die WaKü angeben und ob OC für Grafikkart und CPU und ob es richtig leise sein soll?

Wenn noch keine Grafikkarte vorhanden ist solltest du auf die Tests der Costom RX 480 oder 1060 warten.

Die GTX 970 hat zu wenig vram und die r9 390 mit 375Watt ist zu Stomhungrig.


Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SpatteL (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Komplette Wasserkühlung für gpu und cpu Hilfe*

Wasserkühlungsguide
Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen
Wie erstelle ich einen Zusammenstellungs-/Beratungsthread richtig? Bitte erst lesen dann schreiben!

Würde bei dem Case in der Front und am Boden einen 280er Radi einplanen, wird dann nur schwierig mit Pumpe und AGB.
Den AGB könnte man in einen 5,25" Schacht stecken, bleibt nur die Pumpe übrig, für die man noch ein Plätzchen finden müsste.


----------



## SoulHunter3 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Komplette Wasserkühlung für gpu und cpu Hilfe*

Wakü budget wäre bei max 300€, aber wirklich max.
Die Gtx 1060 kann man noch nicht kaufen oder?
OC hätte ich jetzt nicht vor, außer in ein paar jahren evtl mal cpu und leise sollte es auch sein.

Ja wäre e erst eine Sache so in ca. 1 monat, von dem her hab ich noch zeit


----------



## SoulHunter3 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Komplette Wasserkühlung für gpu und cpu Hilfe*

2x 280er Radi? Hätte eher an einen Radiator gedacht. 
sorry das der thread flasch is aber bin neu auf dem Forum^^


----------



## SoulHunter3 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Komplette Wasserkühlung für gpu und cpu Hilfe*

Netzteil würde ich auch erneuern. Wie viel Watt sollte des haben?


----------



## SpatteL (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Komplette Wasserkühlung für gpu und cpu Hilfe*

Man kann Beiträge auch bearbeiten!

300€ für CPU und GPU, das wird nix, mit 450€ solltest du da schon rechnen.
Die zwei 280er damit es auch leise wird, mit einem wird es nicht leiser als mit LuKü.


----------



## SoulHunter3 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Komplette Wasserkühlung für gpu und cpu Hilfe*

Achso ok
ja ich lies es mir gerade durch^^


----------



## 45thFuchs (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Komplette Wasserkühlung für gpu und cpu Hilfe*

Für das gegebene Budget würde ich an deiner stelle eher zu einer guten Luftkühlung greifen,zumal eine Wakü auch ab und zu gewartet werden müsste.
Mit nachrüsten eines Arctic accelero ARCTIC Accelero Mono PLUS | quiet VGA Cooler for AMD / NVIDIA | silent Cooler | wide compatibility | high heat dissipation | best performance on overclocking | low noise | gaming PC
Für die Cpu ein grosser Towerkühler wie zb  dem Mugen Mugen 4: CPU Kuhler, Lufter, Luftersteuerung, PC Netzteile von Scythe
Leiser als Spulenfiepen wird es eh nicht mehr.
Und bei den TDP Klassen reden wir auch nicht gerade über Raketenkühlung, das sollte dann mit langsamen Nachrüstlüftern deutlich unter der Geräuschkulisse von Festplatte oder Netzteil liegen.
Du kannst mit dem Grafikkartentausch auch am besten auf Customdesigns wie zb der Strix warten,das spahrt den GPU block und ist in Windows bei 0 RPM sowieso unhörbar.
Bei den Customs gibt es teilweise auch lange Karten mit 3 Lüftern,oder 2,5 slots Bauhöhe.
Ist natürlich schon vollkommen überzogen bei dem Stromverbrauch,aber immerhin leise


----------



## SoulHunter3 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Komplette Wasserkühlung für gpu und cpu Hilfe*

des hab ich ja jetzt schon, also gute luftkühlung
wollte aber eigentlich alles nach und nach auf wakü umrüsten


----------



## Pelle0095 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Komplette Wasserkühlung für gpu und cpu Hilfe*

Und erstmal nur cpu?

Muss es das Case sein oder geht auch das hier?

Fractal Design Define S mit Sichtfenster gedämmt

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pelle0095 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Komplette Wasserkühlung für gpu und cpu Hilfe*



SoulHunter3 schrieb:


> Wakü budget wäre bei max 300€, aber wirklich max.
> Die Gtx 1060 kann man noch nicht kaufen oder?
> OC hätte ich jetzt nicht vor, außer in ein paar jahren evtl mal cpu und leise sollte es auch sein.
> 
> Ja wäre e erst eine Sache so in ca. 1 monat, von dem her hab ich noch zeit



So hab jetzt mal geguckt und was für 350Euro gemacht, ist aber wirklich Budget
aber Funktioniert. und man kann später immer die einzelnen Teile ja aufrüsten.
Die Radis und Lüfter hab ich selber und funtionieren.

Das passt aber ins Define S, beim corsair must du halt die Radis in 280er Tauschen und gucken wo die Pumpe platz hat.

Warenkorb | Caseking


----------



## h0nk (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Komplette Wasserkühlung für gpu und cpu Hilfe*

Hi,
also bei dem Warenkorb würd ich zb. schauen, dass ich die Anschlüsse bei Aquatuning kaufe - da kost das Bundle aus 10Stck. 13/10 knapp 24€
Wie kommst auf den Grakakühler und wieso gleich 6 Lüfter?
Ansonsten wirds halt eher teurer als günstiger - eine gescheite Steuerung fehlt Dir halt auch und 6 PWM Lüfter wird schwer das über das Board zu regeln, da die meisten nur einen "richtigen" PWM Anschluss haben.

Gruss


----------



## Pelle0095 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Komplette Wasserkühlung für gpu und cpu Hilfe*

Moin
Der Grafikkartenkühler ist ein Platzhalter, weil der Te noch keine hat.
6 Lüfter weil es 2 mal 360er Radis sind, er kann natürlich auch ein 240er nehmen.
Das sind Arctic pst Lüfter, die kannst du alle zusammen stecken und am CPU Lüfteranschluss betreiben.

Das ist halt auf günstig und funktional ausgelegt.
Verbesserung gerne.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## h0nk (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Komplette Wasserkühlung für gpu und cpu Hilfe*

Ah, ok glatt übersehen mit den Radiatoren^^

Ansonsten halt erstmal wie schon gesagt nur CPU kühlen und dabei dann passendes Gehäuse nehmen.
Bei Phanteks kannste nach dem Enthoo Pro schauen - hab ich auch und vorne einen 240 und oben einen 420er Radiator drin. 
Für CPU reicht dann ein 240 oder 280 Radiator.

Wenn wieder Kohle verfügbar ist, kann man den Kreislauf ja noch um eine passende Grakakühlung erweitern.


----------



## keks4 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Komplette Wasserkühlung für gpu und cpu Hilfe*

Ähem... nimms mir nicht übel aber lass es mit dem Budget lieber. Wer bei ner WaKü spart 
A.) Ist man Nicht zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis  und
B.) Kauft man 3 mal.


----------



## chischko (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Komplette Wasserkühlung für gpu und cpu Hilfe*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Das sind Arctic pst Lüfter, die kannst du alle zusammen stecken und am CPU Lüfteranschluss betreiben.



Ist das dein Ernst???... ohne es zu wissen behaupte ich einfach mal, dass das der Anschluss NICHT mit macht auf Dauer... 18Watt aus einem MoBo Anschluss saugen zu wollen halte ich für 

Ich schließe mich zu 100% Keks an! Lass die Finger von ner kompletten Custom WaKü bei nur 300 Euro Budget. 
Eigentlich darsfet eher im Bereich 1000 Euro rechnen, wenn es voll funktional und leise sein soll. 
Für 700 kann man bereits viel machen aber auch nicht ohne kleine Kompromisse und unter 500 ist das einfach nur ein nicht realisiserbare und dabei noch praktikables Hirngesprinst. 
Sorry wenn ich Dir nun die Illusionen rauben muss, aber lieber das bevor Du Unsinn kaufst. 
Wenn Du unbedingt was mit Wasser in deinem Rechner haben willst greif zu ner AiO WaKü, doch ansonsten: Lass es. 
Mit Luft kühlst Du hier definitiv besser und auch leiser (gleiches Budget vorrausgesetzt).
@Keks: Deine Rechtschreibfehler laufen bereit in meinem Auktion. Wenn Du willst kannst Du gerne mitbieten!


----------



## keks4 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Komplette Wasserkühlung für gpu und cpu Hilfe*



chischko schrieb:


> @Keks: Deine Rechtschreibfehler laufen bereit in meinem Auktion. Wenn Du willst kannst Du gerne mitbieten!



Mach ich  ich bin meistens am Handy online, da ist insbesondere die Gross und Kleinschreibung kaum zu realisieren in einer halbwegs akzeptablen Zeit...ich Arbeite daran 
Und bei den anderen Punkten hat Chischko voll und ganz recht mit den Budget Vorstellungen, ich würde dir empfehlen entweder seinen rat zu Luftkühlung/AiO zu befolgen oder du sparst deutlich länger. Ich zb. Habe mir als erstes mit 450€ Budget eine CPU WaKü gebastelt. Nun wird in den nächsten paar Wochen die GPU mit eingebunden, hierbei habe ich mir ein Budget von 600€ Gesetzt  (Für einen MoRa 420, 9 Lüfter, ne menge Schlauch da der MoRa in einen anderen Raum als der PC soll (siehe Fred den ich in diesem Unterforum habe ) etc. Dies ist dann eine WaKü mit der man zufrieden sein kann. Mit 300€ für alles... das wird Mist


----------



## SpatteL (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Komplette Wasserkühlung für gpu und cpu Hilfe*

Das sind ca 465€, abzüglich 5% Gutschein, den es eigentlich immer gibt, sind es ca 441€:
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany
Was ist daran deiner Meinung nach nicht realisierbar/praktikabel?

Gut, es wird damit nicht ultra silent, sollte aber dennoch kühler/leiser als mit Luft sein.
Klar, wenn man dann noch optische Spielereien und Steuerung/Überwachung haben will, wird es selbstverständlich schnell ein paar 100€ teuer.

Aber an sich hat man mit dem WK ein solides funktionierendes Grundgerüst, das man bei Bedarf später noch um weitere Radis erweitern kann(Platz im Case oder extern voraus gesetzt).

MfG


----------



## chischko (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Komplette Wasserkühlung für gpu und cpu Hilfe*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Das sind ca 465€, abzüglich 5% Gutschein, den es eigentlich immer gibt, sind es ca 441€:
> Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany
> Was ist daran deiner Meinung nach nicht realisierbar/praktikabel?
> 
> ...


Na wofür mach ich denn ne WaKü?... Genau: Ruhe im Kasten  
Ne WaKü ohne Überwachung, Regelung etc. ist für mich keine vollständige WaKü (auch wenn das Verständnis dazu hier im Forum weit gefasst wird). Sensoren, (Schnelltrennkupplungen), Ablassmöglichkeit, Regelungsmöglichkeit, Überwachungsmöglichkeit etc. würde ich schmerzlich vermissen... 

Deine Konfig geht und man kann damit ne GPU udn CPU kühl halten. Wirklich leise ist aber was anderes und wenn ich es mache nur um ne WaKü drin zu haben kann ich die Lüfterkurve meiner GPU auch anpassen und ne AiO WaKü auf die CPU schnallen... fertig. 

Ich bleib dabei: Ab 500 wird es halbwegs realistisch...


----------



## keks4 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Komplette Wasserkühlung für gpu und cpu Hilfe*

Wenn ich mir eine WaKü bastel dann will ich ruhe. 300 euronen zu Verblödeln nur damit wasser im Case ist und dann ist man nicht zufrieden  (den ich bin sicher der TE hat viel zu hohe Erwartungen an seine 300€ WaKü) ist ziemlich Hirnrissig mMn. Eine WaKü baut man entweder richtig oder gar nicht


----------



## SpatteL (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Komplette Wasserkühlung für gpu und cpu Hilfe*

Der Meinung bin ich ja prinzipiell auch, nur zu behaupten, das eine WaKü für unter 500€ nicht zu realisieren ist, halte ich für falsch.
Kommt natürlich auf die persönlichen Anforderungen an.

Also ich habe anno 2009 für meine WaKü nur etwas mehr als 400€(inkl 10 oder 12% Gutschein) ausgegeben.
Da war auch alles nötige dabei(CPU und GPU-Kühler, Nova1080+9Lüfter, Schnellverschlüsse, usw.).
Klar wurde die dann später noch um ein aquaero 4.00 inkl. DFM und Wassertemperatursensor erweitert(lief vorher über manuelle Lüftersteruerung), aber das habe ich damals gleich mit einem GraKa-Wechsel kombiniert, das Wasser musste also sowieso raus.
Das waren damals dann glaube ich nochmal 150-170€(finde die Rechnung dazu gerade nicht mehr).
Ein Ablasshahn habe ich bis jetzt nie gebraucht, bin auch immer so zurecht gekommen.

Aber jeder muss eben selbst seine Anforderungen/Erwartungen mit seinem Budget in Einklang bringen.
Ich bin jedenfalls mit meiner, nach aktuellem Stand, etwa 600€ Wakü zufrieden.

Werde zwar bald noch mal ein paar 100€ rein stecken "müssen", wegen Casewechsel und Umstieg auf Hardtube, aber Hardtube gab es damals ja noch nicht. ^^
evtl. andere Pumpe(aktuell aquastream XT) und AGB(aktuell ein "halber" 5,25" AGB)


----------



## keks4 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Komplette Wasserkühlung für gpu und cpu Hilfe*

Ich denke er wollte damit sagen es ist unter 500€ nicht vernünftig umzusetzen 
Natürlich geht es günstiger, aber Qualität hat nunmal ihren Preis ^^
Edit: aber denk beim Hardtubes einbauen an den Ablasshahn


----------



## the_leon (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Komplette Wasserkühlung für gpu und cpu Hilfe*

Ach, für 300€ kannst das vergessen.
Meine erste Wakü war auch billig 
nach einem Monat kam das weg und ich hab meinem zweit PC ne ordentliche Wakü gegönnt (700€ für Phenom II X4 und GTX 470 )
Jetzt kommt das der Haupt PC dran (billig wird das auch nicht )


----------



## Pelle0095 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Komplette Wasserkühlung für gpu und cpu Hilfe*

Moin
Sorry kann mich dazu erst jetzt äu, da ich in Holland bin.

@Chischko - natürlich nicht 6 Lüfter an einem Anschluss. Hab mich da nicht richtig ausgedrückt. 3 an cpu und 3 an Chassis.
Arctic gibt bis zu 5 Lüfter an einem Anschluss an. Und PCGH hat mal 48 30mm Lüfter an einem Anschluss zum Testen gehabt, würde ich aber auch nicht machen und empfehlen.
Meine Config war wie betohnt auf Budget ausgelegt und sie würde funktionieren und auch nicht so schlecht aussehen.
Und mann kann nach und nach wenn mann möchte die Teile ja ersetzten, wenn das Geld da ist.
Dafür sind sie ja günstig.

Ich bin der Meinung,daß die Config von SpattL auch sehr gut gehen würde und auch hochwertig genug ist. Und mache wollen auch lieber die Lüfter auf 7V laufen lassen und nichts ändern. 

Aber ihr habt auch recht damit, daß 800-1000euro ein anderer Schnack ist und die Krönung.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## keks4 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Komplette Wasserkühlung für gpu und cpu Hilfe*

Die vom SpatteL ist ja auch eine 465€ Zusammenstellung, da ist schon eher Land in sicht als bei 300€ (aber immer noch nicht optimal)


----------



## SoulHunter3 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Komplette Wasserkühlung für gpu und cpu Hilfe*

Danke für die ganzen Ratschläge bisher. Werde jetz noch ein wenig warten und auf jeden Fall noch Geld sparen, denn da kaufe ich lieber was womit ich mich danach nicht ärgern muss. 

Mit der Graka warte ich jetzt auch noch die 2 Tage bis die 1060er kommt und hoffe dann auf ein paar Benchmarks dass ich mich mal entscheiden kann.

Beim Gehäuse hingegen hab ich mich jetzt für eins von Phanteks entschieden, damit ich auch alles schön unterbringe.


----------



## the_leon (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Komplette Wasserkühlung für gpu und cpu Hilfe*

Für welches denn?
Das wäre gut zu wissen 
Beim enthoo pro/luxe z.B. würde bei deinen Komponenten ein einzelner 420mm Radiator im Deckel reichen.


----------



## SoulHunter3 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Komplette Wasserkühlung für gpu und cpu Hilfe*

Hätte mich bisher eher für des Phanteks eclipse 400S entschieden, aber des enthoo finde ich auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## chischko (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Komplette Wasserkühlung für gpu und cpu Hilfe*

Primo, Lux, Pro?


----------



## SoulHunter3 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Komplette Wasserkühlung für gpu und cpu Hilfe*

Des Pro


----------



## the_leon (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Komplette Wasserkühlung für gpu und cpu Hilfe*

Ok.
Dann brauchst du einen 420mm Radiator für den Deckel für CPU+GPU


----------



## SoulHunter3 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Komplette Wasserkühlung für gpu und cpu Hilfe*

Ja das Thema mit der Graka hat sich jetzt auch entschieden, wird jetzt die 1060er


----------



## Pelle0095 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Komplette Wasserkühlung für gpu und cpu Hilfe*

Hast du dir schon was wegen dem Budget überlegt?
Soll erstmal nur die CPU gekühlt werden? 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SoulHunter3 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Komplette Wasserkühlung für gpu und cpu Hilfe*

Ne ich warte jetzt noch 2-3 monate und spar noch ein wenig und dann mach ich alles


----------

